# Webseite: Unterschied Klicks & Views



## Hattrix (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich jemanden erklären müsste, wo der Unterschied daran besteht, wie müsste ich das tun?

Und da Klicks immer niedriger als Views sind, warum?


----------

